# Visitation rights



## lcosini (Oct 20, 2017)

My ex girlfriend and I had a baby, but she decided to raise him alone and went off to her parents. They, being rich and powerful (or rather spiteful), refused to allow me to see or visit my child. What legal recourse or rights do I have? Especially on Visitation rights?


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't know but I would get advice from a local lawyer who would be the expert.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

lcosini said:


> My ex girlfriend and I had a baby, but she decided to raise him alone and went off to her parents. They, being rich and powerful (or rather spiteful), refused to allow me to see or visit my child. What legal recourse or rights do I have? Especially on Visitation rights?


markinsydney is right about the lawyer. I am not one. Is your name on the birth certificate? 

I assume the ex and her family ar Thai. Based on my years here, I've found that any legal proceedings are heavily stacked against you, whether you're right or not. Normally, I'd say that they are holding out for a payment for you to see your child. Maybe, this isn't the case here since they are rich.

It's gratifying to see that a separated father is still concerned about his child. That is unusual for a Thai father to be involved. 

Good luck.


----------



## lcosini (Oct 20, 2017)

Listen, I just want to see the baby - that's all.

And perhaps help out if needed.

That's what she asked for in the beginning anyway - for me to pay for the childbirth (all medical & hospital costs), buy her a condo to raise the child in, and financial support for the first year.

Of course I agreed - then after 2 months, she said she's not really happy with the whole situation - that it's OK if I wanted to opt out. I said I'll keep to my promise. But then she just went away and never replied to my emails or phone calls again.

I don't understand her behavior except maybe she's psychologically ill, or that what I've offered is not sufficient or great enough for her taste or way of life. Other than that, maybe she has found someone else to take care of her - but I don't really think so as she isn't a bar-girl with many men friends. I only met her where she used to work in a shopping mall. She was married once and did not seem too eager to have another.

What do you think? What's with her? How can I get through to her? Any suggestions or wisdom?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't know if I can offer any wisdom, but, here's my thought.

As I previously mentioned, her response to you is typically Thai. You were never, ever, going to be more to her than a source of money. Most Thai women are perfectly happy to raise any kids within the confines of her own family. that's just the way it is.

Don't know how much you were going to pay the first year. I suspect once she had the birth expenses and a condo paid for it wasn't enough for her to want you in her life.

I've seen this happen many times to foreigners in my 8 years here.

Good luck.


----------



## lcosini (Oct 20, 2017)

Here's where your assumptions are wrong.
She walked away from everything - the hospital expenses, her living expenses and the purchased condo.
She just claimed she's not happy.
Why? I have no idea coz she didn't say.
Perhaps she's found another man? But she's not the dating type.
Perhaps the money and condo did not live up to her expectations. She wanted the best.
Perhaps the child isn't really mine and she has a guilt conscience? But she doesn't seem like the type that sleeps around.
Perhaps she's psychologically ill. Possible.
I just don't get it ...


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't assume anything. 
You said "...she asked for in the beginning anyway - for me to pay for the childbirth (all medical & hospital costs), buy her a condo to raise the child in, and financial support for the first year. Of course I agreed - then after 2 months, she said she's not really happy with the whole situation..."
So now it sounds like 2 months after the birth, you still hadn't paid the hospital, bought a condo, or made month payments.
Maybe that's why she called it quits.


----------



## lcosini (Oct 20, 2017)

So now it sounds like 2 months after the birth said:


> Wrong again.
> It's 4 months into her pregnancy ...
> I took her to Bangkok hospital - most expensive one in Thailand.
> Bought her all the clothes and shoes she needed for her maternity.
> ...


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

It is very difficult to understand what you say.
"It's 4 months into her pregnancy." 
"Now the child is born..."

You like to say I am wrong. I based my advice on what you said. I figure it may be because you don't speak English all that well, but, I'm probably wrong there, too.

I'm finished with this one.

Good luck.


----------



## Mardle (Nov 13, 2017)

I think you should ask local lawyers, good luck.


----------

